# Aliens!



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a couple of quick shots of my albino BNP.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol does look a bit like an invasion...very cool pix


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing like living proof that Ancistrus are Cherry Shrimp friendly ! Nice shot of them both sharing together..... LOL

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks scary lol


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> that looks scary lol


Yeah, especially when you see a few of the bigger ones on the glass that look like one-eyed aliens staring at you. lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it does look like that... great shot


----------

